# Scorpion Venom Archery Lubricants & Coatings By: Scorpion Venom Archery



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Scorpion Venom Archery Lubricants & Coatings







By: Scorpion Venom Archery
www.scorpionvenomarchery.com

I believe most of us who have been involved in archery for any amount of time has heard or Scorpion Venom Archery and probably have used at least one of their products. They carry a complete line of bow maintenance products for any type of bow. We will look at each item that pertains to the traditional bow or compound bow maintenance.
First of the many products is:
Target arrow release fluid:
This polymeric blend of ingredients is made for your 3D target needs and is safe for carbon, aluminum and wood arrows. It is odor free and is applied to the arrow tip and will migrate up to the actual penetration of the shaft. Scorpion says it will not affect arrow flight and I have to say I did not see any difference in accuracy at all. The only thing I noticed was easier to pull arrows.

Anti-venom bowstring cleaner
This odor free string cleanser and pre-lubricant cleaner actually does remove all old wax, dirt and grime. Just take your fingers and run over your strings after you have used this product.
By applying the product generously up and down the with the easy to use applicator allowing it to penetrate for a minute before running a cloth down the string.

Polymeric bowstring fluid
First to market this innovative odor free cutting edge technology is composed of a polymeric liquid which leaves a flexible coating, going to the strings bundled core without friction.
Apply this product with the provided applicator only on the bowstring that doesn’t contact the bow one or two times down the length of the bowstring and allow time to dry. Polymeric bowstring fluid is waterproof and you can use this in accordance with the wax but Scorpion suggests you apply the fluid first then the wax.

Polymeric bowstring wax
No longer needing to burnish into the bowstring, Scorpion provides a leather patch just simply run a thin coating of product up and down the string that does not contact the bow.
Like the fluid the wax helps reduce friction, waterproof and odor free. Bowstring wax will not become brittle in the cold weather either.

The stick of polymeric bowstring wax
Combing the best attributes from Scorpions Polymeric Bowstring Wax and producing it into a stick. Again, this product is easy to apply by running it up and down the string working in with your fingers or a suitable cloth. Lubricates and penetrates to the strings bundled core, coating all fibers with minimal exertion. This odor free, waterproof product reduces string friction when your bow is under tension. 

Cam and Serving lube
Using the Cam and Serving Lube there is no need to wax the string serving that contacts the bow. This lube works to reduce tack and eliminate unwanted wax buildup. Use by applying a few drops to the serving that contacts the cam and idler wheel you will reduce noise and increase arrow speed and also eliminate peep rotation.
Use also on all moving parts of the bow and where the string makes contact with the bow. Like all the products mentioned this lube also is odor proof, water proof, reduces friction and helps to increase your arrow speed.
I have tried several big name and small name products all are great products but, Scorpion provides archers with a full line of quality bow maintenance products allowing you one stop shopping. So, next time you are looking for a maintenance kit for your bow look to www.scorpionvenomarchery.com


Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

